
James Heartfield on Demythologising the Second World War - vvdcect
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0Is8h3GbMM
======
Nomentatus
That the British couldn't take Iraq without Soviet agreement is on the
Soviets, surely. There was tension between the U.S. and Britain over extending
the life of colonialism, resolved in favor of independence in not too many
years. Not much revision in that. The struggles between democratic nations in
the years between WWI and WWII over colonies are much more eye-opening; giving
no evidence that democracies would hang together or defend anyone else's
freedom. Yet indeed they did. We assume democracies will defend each other and
feel they have a common interest. Pre-1939 almost no-one imagined that this
was so.

